Ask HN: Why WordPress is still using SVN? - ziodave
======
Tomte
1\. Because it works.

2\. All the contributors know how to use it.

3\. Changing anything would take effort.

------
somecoder
I'd guess they'll switch to something eventually, something after git
probably.

Making such a change would be a massive undertaking for WordPress due to its
deep integration into theme and plugin repositories.

------
datalist
Why not? Because Git, [whatever-the-next-hype-will-be], .... is so much
better?

